
How Can Double-Spending Be Prevented? - KrilleB
https://medium.com/fleta-first-chain/how-can-double-spending-be-prevented-96721e50a480
======
CryptoPrime13
While there have still been inherent issues with Bitcoin and extortionate fees
i=on the Ethereum network, newer platforms -such as FLETA or Tezos - take it
to the next level.

